# warm weather and varmit calling



## kenny b (Jan 26, 2006)

I am having trouble getting critters to respond to my calling, I am just getting back into varmit calling after being out of it for a number of years. I use to get something to come in at least every 8-10 stands, but this winter I bet I have gone out 30 times and yet to see anything other then a skunk I called up and shot. I call up hawks at almost every stand, so I think my calling sounds ok. We have had an unusally warm winter here in western missouri, is this to blame?
Kenny B


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

This is a trick I learned here in West Virginia. Try using a crow call every 15 minutes or so for about 30 seconds. It is normal for crows to follow coyotes and will put them at ease. There are other birds that do the same in other parts of the country. I think they're magpies... Anyway it will help to coax the call shy dogs in to you. If you call in a hawk try mimicking a crow fighting with the hawk. I probably call in about 25-30% more coyotes now that I added the crow call to my arsenal. Also if you see crows coming your way, get ready. They're usually following or leading a crow. Just make sure you don't spook the crows. They're like extra eyes for the coyotes... Hope this helps.


----------



## kenny b (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks Price403,
Your right about the crow thing, several years ago I called in a bobcat and the crows were dive bombing him all the way in. I'll give your suggestion a try. Thanks and good hunting.
Kenny


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

Do you think that would work in North Dakota to?


----------



## RedRabitt (Jan 17, 2006)

Them raptor birds are a good sign, also are you sure you did'nt have them comming in and just did'nt see them....I had good luck early on in October now Im in the same boat as you.... As a matter of fact those ones I did call came in after I ran my Cass Creek electronic crow call. they seem kinda mickey mouse but Im pretty impressed.


----------



## RedRabitt (Jan 17, 2006)

I would also like to mention that if they have there winter pelts and then it gets warm all of sudden. You might have to give them a little more time Ive seen them just pick and take their time toward the call.....


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

here in kansas we have the same problem... if you wore a permenant fur coat how much jogging would you be doing? they are taking extra time cause of the warm weather, i am waiting almost an hour lately... not a guarantee, but my take has been up a little from what it was now that i am waiting and letting them take their time.

i haven't tried the crow thing, but will try it... sounds like it might be another trick for me to use. and i have used the cass creek calls this year, and with the extended speaker helps... would like some more volume, but sounds good.

:sniper:


----------



## RedRabitt (Jan 17, 2006)

Exactly my logic there cya_coyote even when there is snow on the ground it doesn't mean its cold to a coyote it could feel pretty dam warm in that fur coat if you think about it. I also use the extended speaker it sounds better than the unit by itself I also keep it off the ground to get as much sound out there as I can..


----------



## RWH (Dec 21, 2005)

They dont have to eat as much in the warm weather either. When it gets really cold even a sparrow has to eat alot more than normal.


----------



## RedRabitt (Jan 17, 2006)

I agree with that RWH. been batting that idea around also. Cold more fuel, warm less fuel...Makes sense to me. But I feel since coyotes are opportunist If it were warm Id try to get closer to the den area, but thats tough sometimes especially crusty snow....Damn the coyotes getting active tonight must be getting close to breeding. I heard them carring on before I came inside I got to go in the mourning to see if I can get a yote under my belt this year...Tired of getting skunked.


----------

